# Anyone guess what this supports?



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

OK folks - now Ive managed to post my first piccy Im going to bore you all with more :lol: :lol:

Can you guess what this bracket supports on my van?










:twisted:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Your wifes handbag :roll: :roll: :lol: 


Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Your wifes handbag :roll: :roll: :lol:
> Les


   

The fresh /waste water tank ?

G


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Not a water tank and definately not the wife handbag.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Swivel table leg?


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Swivel table leg?


Nope

It seems to be overkill for what it does though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A safe ?

G


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

the rear forward faceing travelling seats that have the seat belts.
or the thetford bog?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just general support for the floor - spreads the load?


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Bracket*

It could be for a built-in generator.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Your wallet


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

The Wife???


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

chrisgreen has got it.

Its the support bracket for the bog 8O .

Seems a bit overkill to me - mind you could be some serious side loading going on when you raise a cheek :lol: :lol:


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

twinky said:


> chrisgreen has got it.
> 
> Its the support bracket for the bog 8O .
> 
> Seems a bit overkill to me - mind you could be some serious side loading going on when you raise a cheek :lol: :lol:


Well, for goodness sake don't post any pictures of that spectacle 8O 8O


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

monkton said:


> twinky said:
> 
> 
> > chrisgreen has got it.
> ...


LOL.........dont tempt me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Spare wheel if you had one?

Ray.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Shower ??


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

As someone has already suggested i would say something associated with seatbelts.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If your van was on a Fiat X250 it could have been the cupboard holding the fault log!!!! :lol:


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Its the bracket that holds the thetford toilet in place.

As mentioned earlier by chrisgreen.

Seems overkill to me but hey.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

twinky said:


> Can you guess what this bracket supports on my van?


Newcastle United?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Could it be for a disable lift, if it is by the door.

Andy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It supports my contention that people post without reading threads.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> It supports my contention that people post without reading threads.


Im not saying what it is again Frank. I refuse. I have my pride.

This thread as already died on its a**e.

I now have the power to start many more meaningless threads with pictures of woody/metally/plasticy things......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This thread has the means to beat Early Birds or Best MHF member!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> This thread has the means to beat Early Birds or Best MHF member!


It has my support :lol:

only joking...honest


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> This thread has the means to beat Early Birds or Best MHF member!


I shall rise above it............its the lowest form of wit you know?

It takes more than this to stop me.

I even have a picture of a stray spot of waxoyl on my brake disc!

Just a warning, just a warning 8) 8)

.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has the means to beat Early Birds or Best MHF member!
> ...


Of course it can't have your support Mike - you know you need it


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Engineering at its best. Does seem over the top .

Dave p


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Engineering at its best. Does seem over the top .
> 
> Dave p


Its not over the top---Its under the Bottom!! :wink:


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

You have my support :lol:


----------

